# A3 HP Ghost white toner printer for sale!!!



## printshop123 (Apr 18, 2018)

Hi guys I have a near brand new BIGghost bundle for sale (HP CP5 225 & toners). Purchased from Ghost website last year. Toners have been used for a few tests. Everything included,including receipt. Selling due to DTG upgrade. Serious offers only. Based in east London.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2019)

Do you have sublimation color toners?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2019)

What are you trying to accomplish? Just white printing or white under color?


----------

